# Instabilidade no Barlavento - 20/11/2014



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2014 às 09:44)

Do passado dia 20/11/2014, para não se perder no outro tópico, e com a adição de um vídeo.

Um vídeo com alguns momentos do dia (a parte dos relâmpagos no mar foi, infelizmente, gravada em telemóvel apenas, pois não tinha o material comigo na altura ):

(ver em HD)



As fotos:













Melhor qualidade e em tamanho real aqui:
http://www.extrematmosfera.com/#!trovoada-20-11-2014/c203o
https://www.flickr.com/photos/extrematmosfera/sets/72157648971483147/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 11:48)

Sempre em cima do acontecimento, mesmo gravado com o telemóvel o vídeo está sublime e as fotos espectaculares


----------



## actioman (24 Nov 2014 às 13:54)

Belas imagens sim senhor!
Um deleite para os sentidos!

Muitos parabéns e obrigado pela sempre excelente partilha!


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2014 às 05:33)

grande vídeo! Impressionante, aquela sequência inicial da formação, os raios sob a base feérica, tudo! E com a primorosa edição do costume!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2014 às 09:05)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------

